# Historic New York Boxing Gym Opens It's Doors To Veterans



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

This looked interesting.  Sorry, I still don't know how to post YouTube video.  Wanted to get this on the board before OldMack disconnnects me.  He's right outside the window fiddlin' with wires.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VzFupEWfzU


----------

